# Former PowerBoater??



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

hey all, dan here. former PB as you can tell from the title. about to buy a 37' morgan to live on, sail on, dive from, fish from and just in general have fun with. 

i've read the forums off and on for a few years, helped a buddy down in key west with his morgan (rum and boat), and finally decided to get one for myself. 

again, hello and i'll see ya around

dan


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome!

Is that you in the suit?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome Aboard to you both!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

naa, i'm the safety diver on the right

dan


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Still a very cool job, though.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Hi Dan, welcome to the wild and wacky world of Sailnet. Lot's of good people here and a lot of experience. 

John


----------

